# Anyone serve with James Weir McAllister/Kenneth Houghton



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all, hope you're doing well. Been doing my family history for a fair few years now, ever since sixth form (I started young!) and I have two reletives who were in the Merchant Navy.
I have most the information for them and any records I can find at the National Archive BT372 etc etc, but I think it'd be nice to hear from someone who might have served with them. The personal touch is always a lil nicer than the cold facts.

James Weir McAllister served on the Jersey City, Welsh City, Cragness(Queen City), Sacramento Valley(Skegness), Pacific Trader, Empire Bunting, Hoperidge, Darro, Lucellum, Dryburgh, Cairngowan, British Talent, and he died on the Weather Advisor in 1972.

Kenneth Houghton I'll have to come back to....his records have gone walkies at the moment!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire.
Let's hope someone in the crew can help.
Meanwhile find your way around our ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

rayknight1 said:


> Hi all, hope you're doing well. Been doing my family history for a fair few years now,




Ray, By my reckoning you are the *34,000th Member* - congratulations and a warm welcome to you. Enjoy the Site and all it has to offer. (Thumb)
Mark


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just to update, here is a list of the ships Kenneth Houghton served on:-

Tordene, Princesa, Shepperton Ferry, Cromarty(skipsea) and the Madras City.


Also here is a photo of James Weir McAllister taken during the 1920's in Altona, Hamburg. Is this deffinetly a Merchant Navy uniform? I'm trying to make out the embroidery on his arm, but typical luck has it faded out!

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5130/james.jpg


----------

